# Balloon molly, help!



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

First of all, im an old member, i just havent posted for quite some time, so this is not a joke. I dont know how to put it, but one of my baby balloon mollies lost half of his gonodium, gonopodium or whatever it's called, his "genitals". I have isolated him in a breeder net. He seems active but the base of whatever is left of his, err, penis, has blood. 

i put some melafix in the tank... what should i do? is it growing back?? does he stand a chance of surviving?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

man, no one can help???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> what should i do?


Just keep him in a general antibiotic. This will keep any secondary infection from breaking out.


> is it growing back??


Im not sure if it will or not.


> does he stand a chance of surviving?


He should survive he might be a little shy in the locker room though.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> He should survive he might be a little shy in the locker room though.


lol... poor guy 

antibiotic? really?  i bought this product called "wound control" by aquatronics. it's mercurechrome. do you think it will help? i hate antibiotics. what exactly kind of antibiotics?

he looks fine despite the problem. he's eating and active. but the wound on the base of his gonopodium is ugly, especially because he's just a baby 

thanks for replying.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just a baby? Well, the gonopodium is just a modified fin, and like all fins, it'll grow back to some degree, and since it's young, it has a better chance of recovery.
The wound care stuff you have should probably work okay.

Any idea of what happened to him?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

omg! i hope this is good news then!

i have no idea of what's happened, but he was in a tank with tiger barbs, so it might've been because he was pecked on.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That should work fine. It was just a suggestion to keep any infection from breaking out. The stuff you have should do the same thing.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Man, this stuff is good!! Today's the second day and I can barely see the wound. He still doesnt have his gonopodium, but at least it doesnt look ugly anymore!! yay!! I hope he thrives!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad to hear he is healing up good.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i released him from the breeder net and he was trying to make out with one of the big balloon mollies, but he doesnt have his "thing" anymore, so he gave up. i hope he doesnt get depressed


----------

